# My .357 Magnum Single Actions............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Sort of to get things rolling here, here's my battery of Single Action .357 Magnums:



Left to right: Hy Hunter Western Six Shooter; Ruger Blackhawk Flat Top; Ruger New Model Blackhawk; Colt Single Action Army; and Ruger Three Screw Blackhawk.

The Hy Hunter has a brass trigger guard from an 1851 Colt Navy and a brass backstrap from a Hawes Western Marshal, and one-piece walnut grips by BobW.

The Flat Top has been case hardened by Doug Turnbull, and has mesquite grips by Cary Chapman.

The New Model Blackhawk has a Super Blackhawk grip frame.

The Colt has a brass backstrap from an 1851 Colt Navy, a Smith & Wesson rear sight, a Ruger Blackhawk front sight, and one piece walnut grips by BobW.

The Three Screw is plain stock except for a Clements wide trigger and a steel grip frame from a Ruger Old Army, and a steel ejector rod housing.

The Flat Top is a gun I bought in 1958 while at Ft. Ord, California.

Bob Wright


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice collection..... I'm jealous..........


----------



## dobegrant (Sep 17, 2014)

My only single action .357 is a Ruger 50th anniversary flat top with factory engraving.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a single action revolver and I have a .357 revolver but I don't have a single action .357 revolver. Looks like you have "spares". :smt047 Sharing is caring.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Philco said:


> I have a single action revolver and I have a .357 revolver but I don't have a single action .357 revolver. Looks like you have "spares". :smt047 Sharing is caring.:mrgreen:


When you care enought to send the very best, its Hallmark. I'll find you a card.

Bob Wright


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

Loving it! I don't care what people say about capacity and time between shots. Sometimes I carry my single action Ruger. It's not .357mag however, but the love is there!










+1


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Those are some nice looking revolvers.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well now, for everyday carry, its my .44 Special Blackhawk. This an old Three Screw Blackhawk, an ex-.357 Magnum:



Bob Wright


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

my Monday thru Saturday carry gun. .Ruger 45 colt in an IWB holster


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Highhawk1948 said:


> View attachment 2147
> my Monday thru Saturday carry gun. .Ruger 45 colt in an IWB holster


Very nice. How about Sunday?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I generally don't allow myself any safe queens but this one. I've sold off a M27 and P220 Elite to that end. But this one just always make me smile.


----------

